# Screen?



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I know this is on the forum somewhere but I can't find it so I'm sorry for reposting.

I know there's some kind of screen you can use for animals cages (I thought I read it in the cage example thread but can't find it there) but I can't remember what kind it is.
Or is Nylon screen safe for hedgies? 
Or would 14 or 16 Gauge wire work better or would that be to thin and hurt little feet if they try to climb?

I think I would like to have the screen if I can find some that is safe because I think it would look better.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I think this thread has the info you want. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1569&p=12570&hilit=wood+cage#p12570

^_^


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats it!!!
Thank you SO much! 
I feel stupid I looked for that for like 2 days!  I think I was searching for the wrong thread.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha np ^_^

I wouldn't have found it either, but I was searching for info on wood cages last night for another thread and I came across it then.


----------

